# Why does it smell like wet dog after I mop?



## imnotsupernanny (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I need a new mop maybe! I just mopped the floor so it can be shiny for my big interview tomorow! WEll now it freaken smells like wet nasty dog in here!!

I have a good Vileda mop,but it's a bit old. Is that the problem?

I hope the smells goes away before tomorow afternoon!


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Old mop is probably the problem. They get mildewy and bacteria-laden pretty quickly. Can you replace just the head? Or get one of the dreaded Swiffers? Or do it with a rag instead? In the meantime, try wiping the floor with a rag wet in warm water and a touch of vinegar. It should dissipate the smell in an hour or so.


----------



## imnotsupernanny (Mar 4, 2007)

I could just replace the head. I don't have money right now though. I think I'll get a better mop,one where the head can be tossed in the wash.

I do have a no name swiffer type thing to dust the floor with.

I did wash the floor with a little vineger and some of the cheap no name cleaner I have. It didn't do much. I did go over the kitchen floor with a wet rag and some Vim. My whole place is floor though.

I'm airing it out and will probably light a candle tomorow and plug in my Wallflower.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

I use an old (and grime-specific) washcloth to scrub the floor; it works fine. I do it so rarely that it doesn't really involve more effor than a mop. It might work as a between-mops stopgap.


----------

